# Martini Redux



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

In today's NY Times:
https://www.nytimes.com/2007/05/02/dining/02wine.html


----------



## Kent Wang (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm a big fan on Hendrick's, especially the bottle design.


----------



## samblau (Apr 2, 2005)

Have you been to Pegu? Its near NYU, went there for the first time on St. Pats of all days, had a variation of a dark and stormy, pricey but a cool place.


----------



## Kent Wang (Aug 2, 2005)

Pegu is my Mecca. I intend to make the hajj along with next year's CSE. Also, Milk & Honey and Flatiron. I hear Death & Co. is good as well. I understand Audrey at Pegu is a big fan of Hendrick's.


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

Ha! Imagine, "waiving an unopened bottle in the direction of the glass." I resemble that remark. Salud! Bill


----------

